# Leash Walking



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Looking for tips to help me get Sophie walking on a leash. When she arrived 7 weeks ago she was totally clueless abou the leash, didn't like it didn'twant to have anything to do with it. She is now comfortable with it, goes out to potty on a leash and doesn't "fight it". When we are out to potty she knows when she gets to the end of the leash and stops to come back. I am comfortable that she is comfortable with it. 

But I can't seem to get her to WALK on the leash. Every night we make the loop of my 2 acres, she walks along with the two other dogs, comes when called and does well with the leash dragging. She will walk short distance with the leash but quickly plants her butt and doesn't want to budge. If I drop the leash and walk ahead then turn and call her she instantly bound to me. 

So we've go "come" down pat but are failing miserably on the actual walking. I've tried the enticing with treats (which she loves) but we really need to get MORE exercise and less treats. She has gained over a pound since arriving and I need to get her WALKING!!!!

Hints for how to get her to actually WALK on the lead??


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm...I don't have a lot of suggestions, but wanted to let you know Leila does the same thing sometimes. Will she walk with you off leash? Leila will not leave my side if she's off leash, but when I put the leash on, she plops right down pretty often. Sometimes every few steps, sometimes less. I feel like she's throwing a tantrum about the leash. Sometimes I drop the leash and say "ok, bye!" then I walk away and she runs right for me. It's like a toddler...

Usually if I give her a little tug forward, she'll walk along for a short distance. I'm hoping she'll catch on and realize walk means WALK. 

By the way, when I do a little jog, she usually gets excited and will stay right beside me, leash or not. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this thread to see if anyone has any good ideas. let me know if you find anything that works!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I teach this with a clicker...here are some articles
ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the great link! I read the leash walking articles and I'll try some of the tips. It seems like a lot of the tips apply to pullers, though, not 'anchors'. 

Now off to read the articles on other subjects. Do people who primarily use clicker training as their method have the clicker on hand 24/7? Seems like you must to capture all of the behaviors..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The clicker is only used to teach a new behavior. Once the behavior is on cue, no clicker. 
If you've trained your dog to walk forward with you on cue with the clicker, that is one of the most effective ways to get a dog to move forward. What I usually do with a 6 ft lead in the yard or something is a few steps with me and then give my dog the go sniff cue...let them hang out, repeat. For dogs not interested in sniffing, I go on the driveway, do our few steps, toss a treat for them to go get. 
I teach the walking off leash in the house, then on leash in the house, then take it outside. 
For the occasional extra stubborn dog I use my "let's go" and toss a treat or toy in front of me a few feet for them to go get.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

jmm said:


> The clicker is only used to teach a new behavior. Once the behavior is on cue, no clicker.
> If you've trained your dog to walk forward with you on cue with the clicker, that is one of the most effective ways to get a dog to move forward. What I usually do with a 6 ft lead in the yard or something is a few steps with me and then give my dog the go sniff cue...let them hang out, repeat. For dogs not interested in sniffing, I go on the driveway, do our few steps, toss a treat for them to go get.
> I teach the walking off leash in the house, then on leash in the house, then take it outside.
> For the occasional extra stubborn dog I use my "let's go" and toss a treat or toy in front of me a few feet for them to go get.


Thanks Jacki, I'll give the clicker a try. The tossing a treat has worked well to get her moving but then she stops, sits and waits for the next treat. It seems we been treating a tad too much (I'm shaving treats into miniscule portions) because she's gained over a pound since she's been here:blush:. I'm cutting back on her food and giving the smallest treat possible. 

Tammy told me she loved her groceries and man was that an understatement. 

We start obedience classes on 4/29.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Then using a hand target will work well for you, too. Teach her to touch your hand with her nose. Touch/click/treat. As she gets the idea make her work to get your hand. Then when you are walking, you can have her touch (she'll have to come with you). I start touch/treat, touch/treat then very quickly make is 2-3 touches, then 4-5 for the treat. Then I only offer the touch every 3 steps, 5 steps, etc.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

jmm said:


> Then using a hand target will work well for you, too. Teach her to touch your hand with her nose. Touch/click/treat. As she gets the idea make her work to get your hand. Then when you are walking, you can have her touch (she'll have to come with you). I start touch/treat, touch/treat then very quickly make is 2-3 touches, then 4-5 for the treat. Then I only offer the touch every 3 steps, 5 steps, etc.



Got it!

Hauled out the clicker, sat for 10 minutes, didn't her long to figure out what to do for food (if I don't watch it she is going to be a porker). A bit awkward holding a clicker treats and hand out for touching. 

My daughter did this with her retriever, I had forgotten it.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

jmm said:


> I teach this with a clicker...here are some articles
> ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents


Jackie, what do you think of this video:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks for the link too! Bella was never a problem but ive had quite a job with the 2 new babies - so thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I think the video is just fine! If your dog already follows readily you could skip the walking backwards.


----------

